# Any tips on making a teeshirt quilt?



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm going to attempt a teeshirt quilt for my niece. She graduated in May and was very involved in school sports. Her mom gathered up all her old teeshirts for me, but I've never made a teeshirt quilt before. I'm wondering if there are any tips to keep the fabric from stretching, etc.?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

get some iron on interfacing and use them to back the tee shirt squares. This will keep them from stretching.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I used a lightweight knit interfacing with the stretch going the opposite direction of the T-shirt stretch. This helped stabilize the fabric and gave it body without making the T-shirt stiff. 

You can either use sashing or sew the shirts together with fabric shapes/blocks filling any "holes". I used sashing for the one I made.

I plan to have it machine quilted in a meander pattern. The quilt is surprisingly heavy.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

These are fun quilts to make! I've done them in two ways. The first "conventional" as threadneedle has said, cutting out the decorative part of the T and backing it with stablizer(there's a nice pattern available for this out there..a search would find it)using sashing strips in between. Quite nice. 

The other method was laying out the whole shirts(sleeves and all) so that they form a puzzle with no openings showing and then sewing them all together "as is". This forms a front and a back all in one. I used a varigated thread on this one in a loose zigzag pattern for sewing the shirts together and for the quilting too. 

Both of these quilts have lasted many years and been through many wash and dry cycles and are still going strong.

Have fun! LQ


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

pictures??????


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

i saw someone make a Tshirt quilt once. she backed the fabric with freezer paper for cutting and sewing, then torn away the paper


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Little Quacker, since you used the whole shirt, how many shirts did you use and how big was it. There is no interfacing with this one right


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL...I won't be doing the quilt until after Christmas (her birthday in Feb. 2). I found some lightweight fusible seam tape that I'm going to try using to keep the seams from stretching. I promise I'll post a photo when I finish. Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I found this site which might give you some ideas how to do this. It looks like this company will make the quilt for you if you send them you t-shirts.

http://www.toocooltshirtquilts.com/


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

You might look on the Fons and Porter site.


----------

